

Background noise and color generator for working and relaxing - kingknight
http://www.noisli.com/

======
jere
Awesome! This is a lot simpler than me opening 3 tabs on Simply Noise to try
to recreate a thunderstorm. The color transition is a nice touch too.

I'm not sure I would use the word _chromotherapy_ specifically though, since
it has some associations with psuedoscience (which isn't to say it's not nice
to look at):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromotherapy#Reception](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromotherapy#Reception)

One more thing: I think I'm experiencing a bug where individual sounds stop
playing after a few minutes...

------
tomw1808
The idea is awesome! This was immediately putting a relaxed smile in my face
:)

I was just facing a problem (and I really hope I am alone with that problem!):
The sound stopped after about 5-15 seconds and I thought that is just a demo.
Reloading, wild clicking, nothing helped. FF 24.0 on Win7 pro.

~~~
bauer
Not working here either (Chrome 30 on W7). Bandwidth maybe?

~~~
noisli
Hi,

we made an upgrade to our server.

Could you try if it is now working better?

------
Raphmedia
This is now my favourite app ever. The color change is a nice touch, but this
is sadly going to be wasted since I'm going to use that in a background tab.
They may also want to take a look at something like favico.js to animate the
favico's colour.

------
paultannenbaum
This is great! I realy like the audio and how good they sound mixed/matched.
This would be a really cool compliment to the awesome chrome extension
'Currently'

------
noisli
Many thanks for the nice comments :) we are glad you enjoyed Noisli.

The loops are very long - we will try to figure out why it is stopping and fix
it as soon as possible

------
naunga
I'm actually using this right now in concert w/ Coffitivity. It's like being a
coffee shop during a storm.

Really diggin' this.

------
ctietze
Seems to be down all of a sudden. DoS?

~~~
noisli
Hi we had some issues with our server but are now back again.

